# what year is this CCM  bike?



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2010)

just picked this up last saturday not sure what year for canadian bikes its cool and original condition.  has cool handelbars that look war time with black finish.  any info will help.   thanks   mark


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 12, 2010)

The bike was made between 1936 and 1941. Locate the serial number on the seat post lug. What is It? This will reveal the year of manufacture.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the younger sister to your bike.........mine I believe is a 1941 with peaked chrome fenders and chainguard. I love that badge, its likely mine was similar but its missing. Very nice find! Mens CCM bikes of that vintage are hard to find where I'm at, girls of same era are much more common. Does yours have the Perry hub like mine has?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2010)

i found the numbers on the tube it 3P7990. ther is a patent date onthe brake hub of 1937.   the name on the hub is CCM 37. i saying its a 1937 I should have looked on the hub.   nice girls bike, interesting fenders.. thank you for the help mark


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 13, 2010)

1946. A carry over from the prewar era.


----------



## sam (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the CCM lock nut of the headset---very cool.
One of the nicest CCMs I've seen.Good find---sam


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks, it needs tires but when i get them i will have to ride it around see how it rides.  46.... could have fooled me.  interesting they kept the earlier style fenders.  probably using up surplus parts. mark.


----------

